# NEED HELP



## born2hunt02 (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm getting a 16 ft. jon boat but I have no motor will a troling motor work for getting around? Please Help.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Born2 -

A trolling motor will get you around, I guess it all just depends on WHERE you want to get around to.

If you're fishing a small lake, a pit or a pond, then a troller might be all you need. But if your lake is say, over 20 acres, then you might want to consider a kicker motor rated at 5 to 10 hp.

I get the feeling that I'll be using the troller a lot this summer with OPEC having its way again.


----------

